# Cross post from General Board -- VA route?



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

This weekend, I plan to do a solo, credit card supported ride from Boonsboro, Maryland, to Hot Springs, Virginia. My family will be traveling ahead of me and is going to leave an overnight bag for me at a motel in Harrisonburg, Virginia. Here is the route that I have mapped out:

DAY ONE: Boonsboro -- Rt 34 to Shepherdstown, WV. Rt. 480 through Kearneysville. Right on CR 4 just southwest of Leetown; CR 4 to CR 51/7 to Rt 55 to US 11. Take US 11 to Harrisonburg.

DAY TWO: Harrisonburg -- Rt 42 to Goshen; Rt. 39 to Warm Springs; Rt. 220 to Hot Springs.

I would appreciate any thoughts or input that anyone may have on the route. I have reservations that US 11 may be too heavily traveled and not too scenic. However, I have been told that it is an OK road for riding. I also would be interested in any alternate (less traveled) routes that would get me between Boonsboro and Harrisonburg or Harrisonburg and Hot Springs -- I am not adverse to adding a few miles to the ride, but not too many. 
__________________


----------

